# Basement Coatings



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Has anyone had the chance to use this on any of their projects yet and how did it work and turn out?

H&C® Basement & Masonry Waterproofer


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

Works great. It has to go on bare concrete, it can't go over previous coatings.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

SWGuy said:


> Works great. It has to go on bare concrete, it can't go over previous coatings.


That would sorta defeat the purpose, putting it over an existing coating.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

H&C is under the SW umbrella. This is the poop sheet for the sealer:

http://www.hcconcrete.com/products/basement-water-proofer/basement_masonry/

Unlike many of the H&C products this material is not for floors.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

H&C has cost me money in the past. 
Best left to H.O.'s.

Sucks that S.W. carries it as AP, but then again there is a reason for that...


----------



## DCcenter (Nov 3, 2010)

We sell alot of Zinsser Watertite in the NW where basements are common and water problems are even more so. Its an oil, but holds up against 34psi of water pressure. Can also be applied to previously painted surfaces, but is not recommended for floors. If you are looking for a low odor latex, Seal Krete Damplock is nice. Holds up against 20psi. Again no floors though. I'm actually not familiar with any basement/waterproofing coatings that are meant for foot traffic.


----------



## Floorgal (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey Guys, 
If you're involved in coating concrete floors, just letting you know one of our reps also handles a great brand name line of made in USA floor prep equipment (shot blasters, scarifiers, grinders, etc). He's super knowledgeable about the issues being discussed ... and is offering some great deals right now. Just call our office and mention that you heard about it here. They'll hook you up-- Nice holiday present to yourself and your crew!


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a customer that wants there basement painted. It was painted before. He said I was to quote waterproofing for the first coat then a finish coat. I asked him if there was a moisture problem because I didn't see anything except some dampness at the joint where floor meets wall in one place. Was told just wants it as insurance.

Don't think an oil will fly with the smell, though I don't think he has ever smelled some of the products like Dryloc!

The Seal Krete do you know if it can go over previous coatings?


----------

